# Could my BFN change to BFP in two days??



## charliefig (Sep 22, 2010)

I had a 2x 2 day 2 cell embryos transferred 25th march. My OTD is Sunday 10th april. But me being as impatient as ever tested 4th (bfn), 6th (bfn) and again this morning (bfn). There is not even a faint line!! I've all the signs and symptoms the same as many ladies on here have but no bleeding, which says to me no implanting!  . Has anyone still bounced back from this situation or should I start preparing myself for my final bfn?? 

Ps anyone reading this who tempted to test early, DON'T!! It's torture!! 

Charlie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Charliefig

I agree regards testing early but only from personal experience sadly!

I like you was so impatient and tested from day 10 past EC (had a 2 day transfer) got bfn 4 days running and it was bfn every day even day 14, my clinic uses bloods for final result, i nearly didnt go but DH was persistent and it came back with a BFP

sending lots of       

Let us know how you get along 

Em


----------



## imajica2309 (Feb 3, 2011)

hi ladies,
Ive been sooo tempted to test early too but have managed to refrain so far. my OTD is tomorrow (sat). Im so nervous as my clinic doesnt do blood test and I have to use a hpt.  reading your story holly17 ( and congratulations by the way!), thats great news, but i worry that i might get a bfn using hpt like you did, wen really i might be  bfp?! 
Good luck charliefig, i have my fingers crossed for you. dont give up hope. keep your mind busy - it works for me.  Ive had friends over and gone to the library etc. things i wouldnt normally do.  Ive kept busy but not stressed busy if that makes sense!
S x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Please dont worry my clinic test at 14dpo which is very early and in my case my embie didnt implant until day 12 and my clinic said this is why apart from that i used a predictor hpt, very bad as a week after bfp i retested and it still said bfn and my hcg levels were just over a thousand

 for tomorrow honey

Em


----------

